# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Actual City?

## Thunder

There was a discussion on the LiveWire the other day and this was brought up by a person that was recently looking for a house in the area.

I am talking about SE 44th between Sunnylane and Sooner.  North side is Del City and south side is OKC.  Well, this person told me that the south side is actually Del City, but will show up as OKC.  This person also mentioned that OKC actually start at the southwest corner of SE 44th and Sunnylane.

Which is it?  Does Del City actually own the entire block south of 44th?

Also to ponder is the First Baptist Church still maintain their Del City address even being on the MWC side.

My apartment address is OKC, but I know that Del City tend to show up as OKC for Postal Services.  I just want to know for sure what city I am actually living within.

----------


## bombermwc

Its OKC...Del City stops half way across 44th. The church is also OKC. MWC stops at 29th.

----------


## mmonroe

Metro City Boundries - Google Maps

This help?

----------


## Thunder

That looks cool.

----------


## bombermwc

There are a couple of weird spots in MWC too. Bicentennial Park on 29th St. across from Town Center, is in MWC even though it's across from 29th. MWC takes the land north of I-40 there instead of 29th.

Continuing that to Douglas Blvd, all of the businesses between I-40 and 29th are MWC as well. There's a storage place, the old original AutoMax, a couple other small places. Just more in the weird boundaries of MWC.

----------


## easternobserver

i bet if the del city controlled the south side of SE 44th then those nasty apartments would be vacant and waiting to be torn down, and all the gang-bangers would be terrorizing some other part of town....maybe the 7-11 at Sooner would stop getting robbed all the time...

----------


## Thunder

> i bet if the del city controlled the south side of SE 44th then those nasty apartments would be vacant and waiting to be torn down, and all the gang-bangers would be terrorizing some other part of town....maybe the 7-11 at Sooner would stop getting robbed all the time...


I love your joke about the 7-11 being robbed.

Sunnyview Apt is not nasty.  It's the most maintained place in the area.

----------


## easternobserver

I've been in that 7-11 many times when thug-life apartment dwellers have openly walked out with merchandise.  The clerks wont stop them for fear of getting shot.

----------


## Thunder

I have been in there many times.  No excuse targeting the store the way you are talking, especially singling them out to be "apartment dwellers."  People walk out with merchandise all the time from all other stores.

----------


## kevinpate

> Metro City Boundries - Google Maps
> 
> This help?


Helped me if nobody else.  Some of the boundaries are not where I mistakenly thought them to be.  I like being smarter than yesterday, even if it doesn't take a lot for that happen when I'm the subject being edumacated.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I love your joke about the 7-11 being robbed.
> 
> Sunnyview Apt is not nasty.  It's the most maintained place in the area.


And thats supposed to make us feel better..............not

and the 7-11.............thats so true

----------


## bombermwc

I always chuckle a little when i see Del City folks make this argument..."if Del City had that land, it wouldn't be like that." 
1 - the same people that live in those homes/apts would still be there

2 - don't make a generalize statment about "those" people either. Just like ANY other area, there are good and bad people mixed together.

3 - The folks that make this statement are usually silently making the assumption that DCPD would then start patrolling the area. They wouldn't do that any more than they do any other part of DC...they would respond to calls. That might make you think it's "safer", but it's still the same people, so what would it matter? In other parts of DC people still get robbed/shot/etc, just like they do in Edmond, MWC, Yukon, etc. So don't think I'm trying to "ghetto" tag DC here.

4 - If I were you, I'd spend more time being concerned about the western border of DC just as much as the southern. DC could spread all the way to 240, and it wouldn't make that much of a difference in the city. It's a relatively small, locked island. 

And since you're talking about 7-11's, think about your impression of NW OKC. Now, clear that out and check out reality. Off 122nd there is a 7-11. That store used to serve as an initiation point for gangs. Not only did they prey on the folks that worked there, but also an older member would initiate a younger one by picking a customer to have them mug...right there in the parking lot. People have been shot and killed in that parking lot as well.

----------


## easternobserver

Its hard to have the same thuggish people living in apartment complexes if the complexes are vacant and awaiting demolition and redevelopment...

----------


## bombermwc

But that's not going to happen. There's nothing wrong with the structure, and Del City would have absolutely no grounds to condemn the property. There are far worse structures in DC that stand while these are just fine. They're going to be there 50 years from now.

----------


## Redskin 70

> But that's not going to happen. There's nothing wrong with the structure, and Del City would have absolutely no grounds to condemn the property. There are far worse structures in DC that stand while these are just fine. They're going to be there 50 years from now.


Why would they want to.................they still gotta deal withn the trash heap on Bryant :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## easternobserver

Did you know that the crappy apartments on Bryant and one of the crappy places on 44th are owned by the same owner?  Someone in Utah....love those absentee landlords.  The other crappy place on 44th is owned by the same guy who owned the Del City apartments that got shut down.  Another absentee landlord.  These people dont care about the towns they wreck, only about making money.  There should be some way to hold them accountable....like the old sitcom episodes -- make the slumlords, and their families, live in thier properties for a month every time a violation is found.

----------


## Redskin 70

Did YOU know the 7-11 at 44th and Bryant moved to the Del City side just so they would see a police car   every now and then, and if they had a robbery, the cops would take a report IN PERSON............................

----------


## easternobserver

That 7-11 at Bryant seems far less scary than the one at Sooner.  Suprising, given that the one at Sooner is in a pretty nice neighborhood and the one at Bryant is, well, not.  Must be the renovation and the way they set the store back from the street.  Wish they would remodel the store at Sooner to something similar.  Also wish that 7-11 would start putting in lighted canopies like Quick Trip or On Cue.  Those really seem to make the place less sketchy.

----------


## easternobserver

Speaking of 7-11, they actually have some pretty skanky stores all around.  Watched the "undercover boss" show about 7-11, but then found out that the OK 7-11s were actually part of a different company that has the rights to use the name, but is not affiliated with the national company.  That is why we dont have slurpees.  

Anyway, the 7-11 at 89th and Sooner isnt bad, the one at 44th and Bryant is actually kind of nice, the one at Sooner is scary, and then there are two really crappy ones farther north, one on Reno and one on 15th Street.  

On Sunday, we were out driving -- there used to be a pretty crappy 7-11 at NW Expressway I think just west of Morgan Road -- now it is a really good looking new store.

Any chance that someone could contact 7-11 and try to get them to put some improvement into the existing stores?  Maybe offer some sort of reward or incentive?  Tax revenue at the older stores would probably go up if they were nicer -- or maybe not if the thug lifes who buy one little cigar at a time stayed away.

----------


## bombermwc

In talking about apartments, I think you'd be surprised how many apartment complexes aren't locally owned. In fact, I would bet you that out-of-staters owns more than in-staters. As long as they do what they are supposed to, it doesn't matter. You'll find good and bad people in every business.

----------


## easternobserver

Maybe there are good and bad in every business, but every concievable statistic shows that the farther away a property owner is, the more likely for that property to be a problem.  Maybe not in every case, but the trends are clear.

----------


## Thunder

The 7-11 on 44th and Sooner are not scary, ever.

The apartment on Bryant, near 29th, is pretty decent.  They recently remodeled the exteriors and new roof.  Enough said.

Back to the 7-11, they could relocate across the street to the OKC corner, plenty of land there.  Just depends how smart the bosses are aware of available land to relocate.

----------


## diesel

I grew up at 10th and Air Depot on the good side (Rolling Heights neighborhood, SW side of street) and still til this day, anytime I do go to the 7-11 at 10th and Air Depot, I never see any crime that is always spoken about.  Sure I know MWC has its issues, but I guess my neighborhood has done a good job at keeping it out.

----------


## Redskin 70

so, why do you think that ghetto villa on Bryant is  the best...............

The cops here call that hell hole the OK corral....................even the cops dont go in there  by them selves................the fire department refuses to go on medical or fire calls without the police.................that place needs to be :Closed:

----------


## bombermwc

> so, why do you think that ghetto villa on Bryant is  the best...............
> 
> The cops here call that hell hole the OK corral....................even the cops dont go in there  by them selves................the fire department refuses to go on medical or fire calls without the police.................that place needs to be


Really? <sarcasm> I very seriously doubt that. I've known people that lived there and it's not nearly as bas as you are making it out to be. There are bad apples there, yes, but don't claim the whole place as ghetto. And to say that someone won't respond to a call at a location is totally, 100%, completely inaccurate. Even in the worst parts of town, you won't find people bothering responders....especially fire/medical responders. A polic officer might get harrased, but that happens everywhere. That goes with enforcing the laws.

----------


## easternobserver

I feel myself saying this a lot -- its so funny that people who have no idea what they are talking about spout off opinions as if they are fact.......bomber....why dont you call someone at the City to see if you are right?  

I happen to have some experience on this one -- last year, a family member agreed to drive the druggie neighbor kid to see his boxing coach.  Innocent and clueless as she is, she was led right in to this apartment complex.  On a saturday night.  Her car was immediately surrounded by thugs, they shot over her car several times, and then one of them calmly walked up to her and told her she looked very nice and must be in the wrong place and that she should leave now and never come back.  When she followed up with the city, she heard some great stories about this complex, including that police cannot go in unless they have backup and that fire/ems has to wait for police escort.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Really? <sarcasm> I very seriously doubt that. I've known people that lived there and it's not nearly as bas as you are making it out to be. There are bad apples there, yes, but don't claim the whole place as ghetto. And to say that someone won't respond to a call at a location is totally, 100%, completely inaccurate. Even in the worst parts of town, you won't find people bothering responders....especially fire/medical responders. A polic officer might get harrased, but that happens everywhere. That goes with enforcing the laws.


Really (sarcasam also) than you havent a clue as to the condition of Oakridge.
and Yes it is a fact the Police only go in there two at a time and the Fire has a standing memo that NO FIRE OR EMS go there without a police presence.
and yes there is a reason its called the OK Corral and I stand with my assertion it is ghetto.............dont believe me just call the DC police and fire and ask them the above questions.......I did and it is accurate

Damn near as bad as the Old Hamiliton courts on Grand Blvd........... :Beaten Fish:

----------


## bombermwc

Wow, what a completely inaccurate representation of the compelx. Congrats.

----------


## easternobserver

inaccurate, how so?

----------


## Redskin 70

> Wow, what a completely inaccurate representation of the compelx. Congrats.


Please explain  your comment..........I would be more than glad  to see your comments  once you have driven through there.............without a police escort of course

----------


## bombermwc

Been there, done that. And guess what, i survived, wasn't mugged, didn't have anyone try and jack my car, etc. I'm guessing you're the same kind of person that said you'd get shot at Crossroads huh?

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> I always chuckle a little when i see Del City folks make this argument..."if Del City had that land, it wouldn't be like that." 
> 1 - the same people that live in those homes/apts would still be there
> 
> 2 - don't make a generalize statment about "those" people either. Just like ANY other area, there are good and bad people mixed together.
> 
> 3 - The folks that make this statement are usually silently making the assumption that DCPD would then start patrolling the area. They wouldn't do that any more than they do any other part of DC...they would respond to calls. That might make you think it's "safer", but it's still the same people, so what would it matter? In other parts of DC people still get robbed/shot/etc, just like they do in Edmond, MWC, Yukon, etc. So don't think I'm trying to "ghetto" tag DC here.
> 
> 4 - If I were you, I'd spend more time being concerned about the western border of DC just as much as the southern. DC could spread all the way to 240, and it wouldn't make that much of a difference in the city. It's a relatively small, locked island. 
> 
> And since you're talking about 7-11's, think about your impression of NW OKC. Now, clear that out and check out reality. Off 122nd there is a 7-11. That store used to serve as an initiation point for gangs. Not only did they prey on the folks that worked there, but also an older member would initiate a younger one by picking a customer to have them mug...right there in the parking lot. People have been shot and killed in that parking lot as well.




which 122nd 7-11, the one at penn or may?

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> There was a discussion on the LiveWire the other day and this was brought up by a person that was recently looking for a house in the area.
> 
> I am talking about SE 44th between Sunnylane and Sooner.  North side is Del City and south side is OKC.  Well, this person told me that the south side is actually Del City, but will show up as OKC.  This person also mentioned that OKC actually start at the southwest corner of SE 44th and Sunnylane.
> 
> Which is it?  Does Del City actually own the entire block south of 44th?
> 
> Also to ponder is the First Baptist Church still maintain their Del City address even being on the MWC side.
> 
> My apartment address is OKC, but I know that Del City tend to show up as OKC for Postal Services.  I just want to know for sure what city I am actually living within.


south of 44th street is OKC, however, it remains a mystery why the post office at 44th and sunnylane says Del City??

----------


## evh5150

blah, blah, blah..."the 7-11 at sooner is scary" blah, blah, blah.

i dont want to hear any rants from anyone who never lived in the area and has only stopped in there a time or two to get gas or smokes. 

i actually LIVED off 44th and sooner for 7 straight years (in two of those ghetto complexes off of 44th and sunnylane=3 yrs at cherry hill, and 4 years at park forest), and i frequented that 7-11 many times...mostly between the hours of 11pm and 5am (because of my work shift). 

but ive also been in there so many times, that ive pretty much been inside of it during all hours of the day and night. most of what ive seen is military employees, mini-van soccer moms and people that seem to be passing thru. yeah, ive seen ghetto people that some could stereotype and classify as being the type that could rob the place in an instant, but those images come crashing down when they whip out their billfold to pay for their purchases and then tell the clerk to take care and have a nice day/night.

if this store gets knocked over once in a while, it gets knocked over. banks get robbed, grocery stores get robbed. convienence stores just have the initial rep of being "the place for robberies", and most of that may have been true in years past, and the image lives on due to tv shows. i think banks get robbed more. the homeland grocery (that was) at 44th and sunnylane had more crime at it than this 7-11 did (which is why they moved up to 29th). 


people like to make this sort of assumption that just cause a 7-11 is nestled by apartment complexes that are delapitated that it must be a bad 7-11, and if said 7-11 gets knocked over a time or two by a theif, then that reinforces their intial stereotype about the physical condition of the dated apartment complexes (and its purported residents) nearby as being "ghetto"

shut the hell up. 

crime happens all over the metroplex, every suburb, every neighborhood, and not every crime that happens makes the front cover of a newpaper and/or online discussion or police blotter. 

i know of scarier convienence stores, much more "ghetto" looking than this sooner 7-11 that simply is nestled next to old apartment complexes built back in the 70s and 80s, and even the 7-11 itself has the older style design no longer used by 7-11.

the 7-11 in mwc at 10th and woodside has a more reknown rep for crime than does this sooner 7-11 which sits to the western side of the fence of the state's largest employer. 

for the record, 7-11 corporation itself is based in an actual "ghetto" area...Dallas' Oak Cliff.

----------


## rcjunkie

> blah, blah, blah..."the 7-11 at sooner is scary" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> i dont want to hear any rants from anyone who never lived in the area and has only stopped in there a time or two to get gas or smokes. 
> 
> i actually LIVED off 44th and sooner for 7 straight years (in two of those ghetto complexes off of 44th and sunnylane=3 yrs at cherry hill, and 4 years at park forest), and i frequented that 7-11 many times...mostly between the hours of 11pm and 5am (because of my work shift). 
> 
> but ive also been in there so many times, that ive pretty much been inside of it during all hours of the day and night. most of what ive seen is military employees, mini-van soccer moms and people that seem to be passing thru. yeah, ive seen ghetto people that some could stereotype and classify as being the type that could rob the place in an instant, but those images come crashing down when they whip out their billfold to pay for their purchases and then tell the clerk to take care and have a nice day/night.
> 
> if this store gets knocked over once in a while, it gets knocked over. banks get robbed, grocery stores get robbed. convienence stores just have the initial rep of being "the place for robberies", and most of that may have been true in years past, and the image lives on due to tv shows. i think banks get robbed more. the homeland grocery (that was) at 44th and sunnylane had more crime at it than this 7-11 did (which is why they moved up to 29th). 
> ...





Wrong 7-11 corporation, the Dallas 7-11 Co. has nothing to do with the OKC 7-11 CO. The OKC 7-11 Co. offices are located at SW 20th and MacArthur.

----------


## Thunder

evh, I love your post.  I agree, some of these posters need to shut the hell up.  They know nothing and are purely pathetic. 

bombermwc, I agree with you.  I've been at that place so many times when I was younger.  Never once have I, my brother, our mother, and her friend ever encounter things that some of the posters on here is implying.  Mom's friend used to live there and there have been times that her friend watched us (babysitter?).

All the stupid posts about how bad these apartment complexes is a bunch of joke.

----------


## evh5150

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Wrong 7-11 corporation, the Dallas 7-11 Co. has nothing to do with the OKC 7-11 CO. The OKC 7-11 Co. offices are located at SW 20th and MacArthur.


i realize this, sherlock..and i can prepare a lot more things in my kitchen than breakfast cereal. 

if i need to spell this out to you, i guess i will.

if it wasnt for the Dallas based 7-11 there would never be any other 7-11s anywhere else at all. 

7-Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Redskin 70

Would any Body care to discuses the ghetto  apts called Silvercrest in MWC????????????

Their also a  jewel in the ruff and I am sure that MWC would just love to see them flourish........
pleaze, dont  keep blowing smoke about the Ghetto Oakridge.......Its a dangerous, gang infested trash hole that cant even keep owner ship for more than a year.

----------


## bombermwc

A-Freakin-Men Evh and Thunder. I'm glad to see someone that DOESN'T make stupid stereotype comments without having any idea what they are talking about.

----------


## rcjunkie

> i realize this, sherlock..and i can prepare a lot more things in my kitchen than breakfast cereal. 
> 
> if i need to spell this out to you, i guess i will.
> 
> if it wasnt for the Dallas based 7-11 there would never be any other 7-11s anywhere else at all. 
> 
> 7-Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My My, are we testy or what ? Sounds as though someone pissed in the cereal you claim to prepare!!

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> Would any Body care to discuses the ghetto  apts called Silvercrest in MWC????????????
> 
> Their also a  jewel in the ruff and I am sure that MWC would just love to see them flourish........
> pleaze, dont  keep blowing smoke about the Ghetto Oakridge.......Its a dangerous, gang infested trash hole that cant even keep owner ship for more than a year.


eh, Silvercrest is simply old. how old? they were quite settled in even back as early as 1980. Ghetto? maybe a little, but unless youve got substantial evidence to support such a claim we will simply leave them as being delapitated at best.

The string of apartments along Midwest Blvd, just north of 10th street have more of a street cred as being more ghetto than Silvercrest.

----------


## realtorchris

I am thankful for the OnQue coming to Sooner and 29th so that I will have a nice, clean fresh new store to visit.  The pitiful 7-11 had a pathetic remodel at some point last year that consisted of a new island for the cash registers.  I encourage all people to utilize and shop exclusively at OnQue as they seem to want to provide a nice store, like the QTrips in Tulsa and Texas!

----------


## Redskin 70

> eh, Silvercrest is simply old. how old? they were quite settled in even back as early as 1980. Ghetto? maybe a little, but unless youve got substantial evidence to support such a claim we will simply leave them as being delapitated at best.
> 
> The string of apartments along Midwest Blvd, just north of 10th street have more of a street cred as being more ghetto than Silvercrest.


Sorry, I know to many MWC Cops, its ghetto............

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> Sorry, I know to many MWC Cops, its ghetto............


but how many of these cops do you know that actually live in any of these ghetto complexes? Chances are, most cops reside in more affluent areas of town, reside in towns other than the one they hold jurisdiction in, or have been transferred in from other precincts and hold no true knowledge of the city they serve and protect other than the word they get from their department.

----------


## easternobserver

um, or they know from responding to calls there....

----------


## Redskin 70

> but how many of these cops do you know that actually live in any of these ghetto complexes? Chances are, most cops reside in more affluent areas of town, reside in towns other than the one they hold jurisdiction in, or have been transferred in from other precincts and hold no true knowledge of the city they serve and protect other than the word they get from their department.


Ya rally don't have to live in a place to know its a drug and gang  infested whore  livin slum heap. out of town shyster land lord ghetto,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hope that clears it up for ya.

Frankly I would be more inclined to take the word off numerous cops over a person on the internet who purports to have lived their once upon a time,  :Fighting32:

----------


## bombermwc

I wouldn't neccessarily use a police officer's judgement as a scale. They get the unfortunate duty of dealing with the worst residents in areas. They don't get to see all the good people that live somewhere. If you only saw the bad in a place, don't you think you'd have a predisposition to make a blanket statement like that? I lived in Parkview on Reno for a while, you talk to people and they think it's crap like they call so many in MWC. You know what, it was extremely quiet, my neighbors were nice, my maintenance wasn't terrible, I had a clean apartment, and the mngmt held everyone to some pretty good rules on keeping things up. I don't know if they same people own it now, but they were replacing all the roofs/fences/painting exterirors when I was there. Kids played in the grassy areas every day. The pool was closed, but id just assume keep it that way in an apt. complex. That cheap rent allowed me to make a large enough down payment on my house that I avoided mortgage insurance on a 10 year old home, so i consider it a great experience.

I've known people that work in several towns in the municipal sectors, and each of them say "you wouldn't catch me living in that town", meaning the town they work in. So take that as the same as a police perspective. When someone lives in Moore, works in Norman, and says "if you only knew what happens in Norman". Now you don't really think Norman is crap do you? It's just what people see in their world, shapes their opinion. Doesn't make is accurate in a broader view though.

----------


## mmonroe

well ****, i just wouldn't live in any of those places if i had my choice.  i wouldn't mind seeing all of them torn down, they're just not aesthetically pleasing.

----------


## kay

> Did you know that the crappy apartments on Bryant and one of the crappy places on 44th are owned by the same owner?  Someone in Utah....love those absentee landlords.  The other crappy place on 44th is owned by the same guy who owned the Del City apartments that got shut down.  Another absentee landlord.  These people dont care about the towns they wreck, only about making money.  There should be some way to hold them accountable....like the old sitcom episodes -- make the slumlords, and their families, live in thier properties for a month every time a violation is found.


Del City has implimented a very good Housing Inspection program to keep landlords from renting or selling unsafe and unsanitary property. I do believe this applies to apartments too. The current owner and the new tenant or owner must apply together for a certificate of occupancy using property maintenance code. If the property is unsafe or unsanitary water service can't be established.  It will take some time to allow for enough change of hands in property to make Del city an unpopular place  to be a slum lord. Midwest city is looking into the same system.




> Any chance that someone could contact 7-11 and try to get them to put some improvement into the existing stores?  Maybe offer some sort of reward or incentive?  Tax revenue at the older stores would probably go up if they were nicer -- or maybe not if the thug lifes who buy one little cigar at a time stayed away.


The 7-11 on Key off 15th is currently being rebuilt where Henry Hudson's was. It looks like they are working on improving their stores.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I've known people that work in several towns in the municipal sectors, and each of them say "*you wouldn't catch me living in that town",* meaning the town they work in. So take that as the same as a police perspective. When someone lives in Moore, works in Norman, and says "if you only knew what happens in Norman". Now you don't really think *Norman is crap do you*? It's just what people see in their world, shapes their opinion. Doesn't make is accurate in a broader view though.


Well than, why do so many on this forum tell people to avoid Del city cause its a ghetto?  And that from people who have never lived there.  Your logic only goes so far before it becomes problamatic..........

Regarding Norman, just depends how the sooners are doing that season/ :Backtotopic:

----------


## bombermwc

That's being facetious. Any arguement only goes so far, but often places are given a bad rap when they aren't really as bad as people think. How many times do you see crap about some stupid teenagers in Edmond slashing tires and windows in neighborhoods. They had the robbers that frequented the same neighborhood over and over. People decide to believe what they want. And i dont' have any false reality of changing that here.....and from your posts, I'm gathering you fit into that category. If you chose to believe that those apts. are crap, then don't go there...problem solved.

----------


## Redskin 70

> That's being facetious. Any arguement only goes so far, but often places are given a bad rap when they aren't really as bad as people think. How many times do you see crap about some stupid teenagers in Edmond slashing tires and windows in neighborhoods. They had the robbers that frequented the same neighborhood over and over. People decide to believe what they want. And i dont' have any false reality of changing that here.....and from your posts, I'm gathering you fit into that category. If you chose to believe that those apts. are crap, then don't go there...problem solved.


Than mayhaps  we should both stand down.............frankly we have agreed on most other issues just this one is contentious...........Cant change my mind on that place so  no more tit for tat is ok :Tiphat:

----------


## bombermwc

Agree to disagree

----------

